# Have you ever ...



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

Have you ever been to romania ? If you haven`t .. too bad. You should come. We have great resorts and accomodation. Here is all the info you need ( info about the resorts, weather conditions, live webcams, accomodation in hotels, places to go ) Romania ski :: tourist info ( romania-ski.info ) .Hope it will make you visit us ! We are expecting you!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

Oh.. btw.. this post isn`t only for those who never been in Romania. Who was .. where have you been ? Will you come again ? Did you like your holiday ? did the site help you with any info ?


----------

